# Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG



## ad0r (21. November 2017)

*Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Hi,
ich mag das Spiel wirklich leiden, macht fun, vor allem zu 2 oder 4.
Aber auch ich bin nicht von den performance Problemen verschont 

Meine aktuelle Hardware ist:
CPU: i7 2600k @ 4,4 ghz
Grafik: GTX1080
Ram: 16gb
Spiel liegt auf einer SSD
Monitor: 144hz
PUPG Settings: Alles super low aber AA voll an @ 1920x1080.

hatte mir eigentlich durch die gtx 1080 etwas mehr erhofft, leider dümpel ich aber immer noch zwischen 40-120fps rum.
Wobei ich meistens eher so bei 50-80fps bin. In Städten leider immer eher um 40-50 und eigentlich nur mitten im Wald mit 100fps o.ä.

Lässt sich da noch was machen, bzw. lohnt sich ein Upgrade, bliebe ja nur die CPU übrig?
Oder eher warten bis zum Release von 1.0, es wird ja immer alles auf den "early Access" geschoben.


----------



## Z3Rlot (21. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Bist mit deiner CPU eigentlich noch gut dabei PUBG nutz nicht alle Kerne von der CPU selbst ein i3 macht nicht mehr Bilder es sei denn er ist Hochgetaktet.
Was auch nicht so viel bringt.
Warte lieber noch deine CPU ist noch nicht so schlecht.
Zurzeit macht der Kopierschutz ganz schön Probleme was sich auch ganz schön auf die Bilder auswirkt.
Also wie gesagt abwarten.


----------



## Nazzy (21. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

bei so einem System würde ich nichts wechseln, eher hoffen, dass PubG mal iwann gescheite fps zaubert.


----------



## ad0r (22. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

der i7 2600k ist halt schon ganz schön in die Jahre gekommen.
Aber eigentlich ist er ja trotzdem noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Leute mit einem 8700K und ner 1080Ti haben ähnliche Probleme.
Zum Vergleich: Mein Haswell Quadcore + 270X 2GB liefern 45-90FPS je nach Situation. FullHD, alles auf low.


Hardware scheint irgendwie fast egal zu sein, alle haben die gleichen FPS.


----------



## HisN (23. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Schau auf die Auslastung der Graka, ist die nicht bei 99%, dann ist nicht die Graka das Problem, von der Du Dir so viel erhofft hast.
Du kannst natürlich in eine 1080TI investieren. Gibt (falls die Graka wirklich das Problem sein sollte) 40% mehr Leistung.

Aber es wird nicht die Graka sein.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2017)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Also ich würde an diesem Setup nichts wechseln eher mal schauen ob irgendwas im hintergrund etwas macht(Virenprogramm ,updates ,usw). Und schauen ob das Bild auch in Vollbild Modus ist. Ich bekomme mit meinem Setup zwischen 80--120 Settings zwischen ultra (Texture Details) und low.Ist halt PUBG performance ist halt shit. 

BTW:Schau mal auf welchem Takt deine CPU leuft auf allen Kernen kann man mit MSI Afterburner machen und dank OSD auch im Spiel anzeigen lassen. Mach mal auch wenn es etwas Augenkrebs verursacht AA etwas runter zieht leistung wie "****".


----------



## Caisa (7. April 2018)

*AW: Hardware aufrüsten für PUBG*

Also zu meiner Erfahrung mit
8700k 
Msi Gtx 1080 ti

Spiel ruckelt FPS Einbrüche 

8700k
Msi rx 480 

Spiel ruckelst fps Einbrüche 

Also das Spiel hat einfach von Haus aus eine schlechte Performance, bei meinen Kollegen die schlechtere und bessere Hardware haben läuft das Spiel such kacke xDD

Einfach hoffen das die Mal das Spiel ruckelfrei raus bringen, denn imminent sind wir auf Fortnite umgestiegen weil das einfach flüssig ohne Probleme läuft bis Pubg endlich mal flüssig läuft


----------

